# Solved: Command and Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars crash



## bigblackman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi everybody
I've been trying to play Tiberium Wars, but whenever I try to load it up, the splash screen closes and I get an error. It was working perfectly well yesterday, so my system can handle it. The game has been patched to v1.09.
Here is the error report:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: cnc3game.dat
Application Version: 1.9.2801.21826
Application Timestamp: 4703e7ab
Fault Module Name: d3dx9_29.dll
Fault Module Version: 9.11.519.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 43e37a29
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000d11bf
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 3081
Additional Information 1: b135
Additional Information 2: 570d81739da82355f47d477658da3267
Additional Information 3: f43d
Additional Information 4: d25aab0626a6b81c67a91a88b58cdb76

I'm running Vista HP. Here's my DXDIAG

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/22/2009, 09:44:25
Machine name: FRED
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: GA-MA790GP-DS4H
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 616MB used, 3714MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

Running in XP SP2 compatibility mode did absolutely nothing.

I've got the Kane Edition if that makes any difference.

Has anyone ran into this problem before, and if so how was it fixed?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If you haven't already, restart the computer.

What did you do to the machine in between yesterday and now? Did you install any updates for the game, or drivers for anything?


----------



## bigblackman (Mar 21, 2009)

nope, nothing. I shut it down last night and today it doesn't work


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do any other games work?


----------



## bigblackman (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't got many other games on the computer. I have c&c generals and star wars battlefront 2, and they work fine. So do all the other games that vista came with, like chess.


----------



## bigblackman (Mar 21, 2009)

Just tried a reinstall - got another error.

Error 1335. The cabinet file 'SP.cab' required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package.

I don't know if this is related.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Look at the CD, are there any scratches on it, or grease marks, or anything like that?


----------



## bigblackman (Mar 21, 2009)

It's all good. I managed to get an install working, and I found that it works okay. It only crashes if I install the patch 1.09. It seems that either my computer doesn't like this particular patch or the file was corrupted while downloading.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Glad you got it working, enjoy!


----------

